# Fenix LD25, LD40 (link to pic thread)



## rookiedaddy (Aug 1, 2010)

this is the link to a thread in shoudian.com, you should be able to see the pics without registering... 

http://www.shoudian.com/thread-147336-1-1.html

LD40 kind-a reminds of some Pelican models... :shrug:


----------



## red02 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good find, the LD40 reminds me of those streamlights. Really like the deep pocket clip on the 25. Hope we can get some specs soon for both models.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, that LD40 looks reaaaaaaally interesting. I've been waiting for a 4AA light like this for a very long time. I like that they went with the XP-G emitter and I hope that smooth 41mm reflector gives it some nice throw. Anyone able to translate the captions on the pics for us?


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 1, 2010)

Two supposed Fenix lights and a Sunwayled...

Those Fenix models look nothing like the rest of the LD series, interesting. 



Toaster said:


> Wow, that LD40 looks reaaaaaaally interesting. I've been waiting for a 4AA light like this for a very long time. I like that they went with the XP-G emitter and I hope that smooth 41mm reflector gives it some nice throw. Anyone able to translate the captions on the pics for us?



Unless a pic is missing now I didn't see a pocket clip on the LD25, that was the Sunwayled M10A above it that has the pocket clip.


----------



## red02 (Aug 1, 2010)

argh... good point. Just wishful optimism that the LD25 would have a great clip like that. Looks like an updated TK20 to me.

I hope they go for runtime on the lower levels on the LD40. There is no real reason to go for 120lm over the 90 they now have.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't imagine it will be priced like the ProPoly, but it's nice to finally see another 2x2 AA hit the market (assuming it's released over here). Wonder what the polished button on the tail does?


----------



## krayman (Aug 1, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Can't imagine it will be priced like the ProPoly, but it's nice to finally see another 2x2 AA hit the market (assuming it's released over here). Wonder what the polished button on the tail does?


 
Black button for on/off, polished button for change mode had total 4 brightness level, when press the polished button more than 2 seconds go into flash mode had SOS, beacon and strobe.....


----------



## fannin (Aug 1, 2010)

really interested in what this ld25 is going to be like, especially compared to the ld20


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 1, 2010)

fannin said:


> really interested in what this ld25 is going to be like, especially compared to the ld20



Agreed... it looks a little short to be 2xAA... perhaps 2xCR123?


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 1, 2010)

The name LD25 suggests 2xAA batteries. They would call it PD25 when it would use 2xCR123.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Aug 1, 2010)

The LD40 looks very interesting!


----------



## red02 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pure speculation here, but it seems likely to me that the LD25 is another twisty light like LD15, maybe with updated electronics but still 1xAA. The dimensions seem all wrong for 2xAA.

I'm basing this on the name more than anything else.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm liking the LD 40. It's been awhile since I've been interested in a Fenix Light. Good to see them come out with something different.


----------



## fannin (Aug 2, 2010)

red02 said:


> Pure speculation here, but it seems likely to me that the LD25 is another twisty light like LD15, maybe with updated electronics but still 1xAA. The dimensions seem all wrong for 2xAA.
> 
> I'm basing this on the name more than anything else.



nah it's 2xaa with a forward clicky, replacement for tk20

really looking forward to some reviews of it, i hope it's not heavier than the ld20 but i won't hold my breath


----------



## Egsise (Aug 2, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Wonder what the polished button on the tail does?


LD40 + perhaps a charging cradle?


----------



## jupello (Aug 2, 2010)

I was able to fiddle with demo version of LD25 a bit.
It was little bit longer than LD20, it had forward clicky and modes will work similar to TK12. :twothumbs It wont be able to tailstand unless they change the tail for the production version. Led should be neutral white XP-G, and yellow version of the grip should also be available later. Overall it looks like a great 2xAA light, personally I would choose it anytime over LD20 or TK20.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 2, 2010)

jupello said:


> I was able to fiddle with demo version of LD25 a bit.
> It was little bit longer than LD20, it had forward clicky and modes will work similar to TK12. :twothumbs It wont be able to tailstand unless they change the tail for the production version. Led should be neutral white XP-G, and yellow version of the grip should also be available later. Overall it looks like a great 2xAA light, personally I would choose it anytime over LD20 or TK20.


Any info on what modes it has?

Looks like a smooth reflector from a quick glance at the pictures but I'm curious to find out more about the LD25.


----------



## jupello (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't pay much attention to the modes since I was told that many things in that demo version where not final yet (like the led & reflector).. but it did have some blinking modes along the different brightness settings.


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone know their specs ??


----------



## daf3m (Sep 1, 2010)

Officially released a few hours ago..

The LD40 specs:
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=75


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Sep 1, 2010)

I admit that it has absolutely nothing to do with the performance of these new lights, but I have to admit that I'm not wild about the looks of these two new ones from Fenix. Their previous lights all had a tough industrial look to them while these two look just too refined and smooth.

I know...it's stupid to even consider the exterior look of flashlights.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 1, 2010)

I might have to buy one of the LD40's - it reminds me of my 90's standby, the Bucklight and it's 4xAA design. Wish they'd make one in blaze orange!


----------



## fonarik.com (Sep 2, 2010)

Compare these models, here

LD25


LD40


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 2, 2010)

fonarik.com said:


> Compare these models, here
> 
> LD25
> 
> ...




I like the floody throw of the LD40. I'll call it an "M40A lite".


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 2, 2010)

LD40 is up on 4sevens' website, big :thumbsup: for NW xp-g :devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally Fenix will release a 4AA light, and also it's neutral white emitter! :thumbsup:
The brightness modes are very well spaced and I like the design.
Turbo mode is great with NiMh and likely high mode will work well also with alkalines. Actually it seems to be EXACTLY the 4AA light I want! 
Now I am just waiting for some review to be sure it's as good as it looks!


----------



## red02 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only NW? thats disappointing.


----------



## vali (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if they will have the same issues with Lithiums (Energizer's, not Li-ion) than the LD20 or they will have perfect regulation as with NiMH or alkies.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 2, 2010)

*NW, because it is like Switzerland*

I wish the LD40 had 5 output levels, maybe Fenix could dump the strobe.


What are the other levels of the LD25?


----------



## tandem (Sep 2, 2010)

The current Fenix spec page has some images improperly linked. Here's two answering questions posted above:

Modes/claimed specs:






Function of the metal button on the tail cap - it's a "dimmer" switch:





Beamshots:





I also note that it has mode memory. 

Not sure if I'll miss a 10ish lumen low (LD10 R4) but legions of folks will probably like the really long run time on 4 lumen output. I've been looking for a nice 4-AA cell light (I'm an AA cell-a-holic) and so far the only one that has tempted me is the recent Sunwayled device (really like the look of its carrier) but the LD40 overall looks very, very, appealing for a general purpose light. When will it be available? I do believe I want one!

Edit, answering my own question: a check of a number of U.S. and Canadian resellers show the LD40 being available on pre-order for shipping last week of September.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the Sunwayled you speak of and this is really interesting. Not planning to get one but it looks like a nice light. It's certainly not trying to be the M40A but it's also half the price!


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 2, 2010)

tandem said:


> The current Fenix spec page has some images improperly linked. Here's two answering questions posted above:
> 
> Modes/claimed specs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this info and I'm 100% in for one now.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 3, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> I like the floody throw of the LD40. I'll call it an "M40A lite".



Personally I think I prefer LD40 instead of M40. Half max brightness but 3 times the runtime is better in my opinion. It should provide maybe 1 hour regulation with alkalines. Also it's more portable with the narrower head. Only thing (what I know until now) I like better with M40A is the rotator ring instead of a dimmer button. Also I would prefer low-mid-high-turbo instead of turbo-low-mid-high. But one cannot always get everything one wants...the memory is good, however!


----------



## gswitter (Sep 3, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Thanks for posting this info and I'm 100% in for one now.


Ditto. First Fenix light I've been enthusiastic about in quite a while.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I bet you'd get pretty respectable runtime on high (not turbo) if running alks.


----------



## noisebeam (Sep 3, 2010)

I wish (and I know I am the only one) that there was a 4hr run time even if at 200 lumen.
Right now I use an LD20 on Turbo for my night cycling and change the batteries halfway so I get about 4hrs total. I know from experience that High on LD20 is not quite bright enough.
With LD40 I would need to carry four extra batteries for that last 45min, or else carefully plan where to use High mode to get a bit extra run time.

But I still covet the LD40 and may get one just as a good flashlight to have.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 3, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I bet you'd get pretty respectable runtime on high (not turbo) if running alks.



I think the regulated runtime at high is around the same or close to the same as with NiMh batteries.


----------



## Chicago X (Sep 3, 2010)

Would anyone with more experience than I like to speculate on any heat dissipation issues with the new plastic-bodied LD40?

My TK40 gets fairly warm to the touch during extended operation, and I feel that plastic shouldn't be as good a conductor as even the poorer metallic choices: Ti and SS.

Any replies appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 3, 2010)

For the first time _ever _I am actually really interested in a multiple cell non-14500 AA light. 

I could be wrong but I would think this should be a big seller for Fenix.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 3, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> Would anyone with more experience than I like to speculate on any heat dissipation issues with the new plastic-bodied LD40?
> 
> My TK40 gets fairly warm to the touch during extended operation, and I feel that plastic shouldn't be as good a conductor as even the poorer metallic choices: Ti and SS.
> 
> Any replies appreciated. :thumbsup:



Interesting question! I suppose (and hope) that the metallic head is enough massive for the heatsinking.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 4, 2010)

gswitter said:


> First Fenix light I've been enthusiastic about in quite a while.


That mirrors my sentiments exactly...


jhc37013 said:


> I could be wrong but I would think this should be a big seller for Fenix.


...and it looks like we're getting a consensus here. Big winner for Fenix here and the first Fenix that has caught my interest in ages. 

Still hoping for colors since it's so easy to color the plastic bodies.


----------



## samgab (Sep 4, 2010)

fonarik.com said:


> Compare these models, here
> 
> LD25
> 
> ...



On the LD40 it says CREE R5 250 lumens, but on the Fenix site it says neutral white R4 with max of 248 lumens... Were you using a pre-production prototype or something?


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 4, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Still hoping for colors since it's so easy to color the plastic bodies.



:thumbsup: I would like some red and yellow fluorescent options!


----------



## headophile (Sep 6, 2010)

oh yes, finally, the light i've been waiting for. the ld40 is looking perfect to me in all aspects. great beam profile! 


consider one sold, fenix


----------



## samgab (Sep 6, 2010)

Couple more pix that fenix failed with the links:























Hopefully they realise their error soon and fix it. The links on their website have their local network address instead of the internet address.


----------



## red02 (Sep 6, 2010)

noisebeam said:


> I wish (and I know I am the only one) that there was a 4hr run time even if at 200 lumen.
> Right now I use an LD20 on Turbo for my night cycling and change the batteries halfway so I get about 4hrs total. I know from experience that High on LD20 is not quite bright enough.
> With LD40 I would need to carry four extra batteries for that last 45min, or else carefully plan where to use High mode to get a bit extra run time.
> 
> But I still covet the LD40 and may get one just as a good flashlight to have.



50lm difference at that level will be imperceptible, unlike another hour of runtime.

I've been hammering this point for ages. Its much better to take a small hit in brightness (which my eyes will adjust to anyway) than to sacrifice efficiency for a few extra lumens. For a general purpose light there is nothing you can do with 250lm that you can't do with 200. But being able to do whatever you want longer makes a huge difference.

I really hope they release this in CW...


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 6, 2010)

red02 said:


> 50lm difference at that level will be imperceptible, unlike another hour of runtime.
> 
> I've been hammering this point for ages. Its much better to take a small hit in brightness (which my eyes will adjust to anyway) than to sacrifice efficiency for a few extra lumens. For a general purpose light there is nothing you can do with 250lm that you can't do with 200. But being able to do whatever you want longer makes a huge difference.


Excellent post and it resounds with me on a daily basis, that so many get caught up in the theoretical numbers while giving too little thought to every day usage.


----------



## tandem (Sep 6, 2010)

Re the LD40, there's a big gap between 110 and 248. +1 on having another "high" output level below max/turbo, above "high", that gives a substantial increase in runtime at that level over what is achievable on max output.

ps: anyone know what the frequency of the strobe and slow flashing mode pf the LD40 is?


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 6, 2010)

I very rarely preorder a light, but I just finished putting my money down on an LD40 over at 4sevens. I'm cautiously optimistic that this light will find it's way into my rotation, though it's going to have be something really special to replace my beloved TK20. 

Two things made my decision:
- throwy neutral XP-G
- dedicated power switch /w momentary

If it does indeed throw a neutral beam as far as they claim for over 3 hours, I can forgive the fact that they made the body in hard plastic and not rubber. Nothing a little hockey tape on the handle can't fix.


----------



## ASheep (Sep 6, 2010)

The LD40 has really caught my attention! Over 3 hour runtime on turbo!  My biggest concern is carrying spare batteries will be a royal PITA... But I guess if you use turbo sparingly, it will last quite a while. Only problem is the money factor, maybe I can justify it as a christmas present to myself...


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 6, 2010)

tandem said:


> Re the LD40, there's a big gap between 110 and 248. +1 on having another "high" output level below max/turbo, above "high", that gives a substantial increase in runtime at that level over what is achievable on max output.



I am not sure I will agree. I think the gap is very well chosed. According to most people's experience this difference will hardly be perceived at 2 times difference (in other words turbomode is noticable brighter though not very big), but the difference in runtime is 3 times. I don't think it's worth to have less than 2 times difference between brightness levels.

Regards, Patric


----------



## tandem (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm agreeing with Red and others who would gladly trade a few lumen off Turbo for a longer runtime. There's almost 150 lumen between Turbo and High. I wonder what output would be if we could dial in say a 5 hour runtime. Chances are it would be noticeably brighter than "high". 

Anyway, count me in as one of those pre-ordering this light. While I'd love to see a longer runtime at something less than turbo and more than "high", the LD40 promises to deliver a really usable combo of runtime and brightness.


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 6, 2010)

While I agree with the general principle that the trade off of runtime for output is often not worth it when you start pushing led's pretty hard, I actually think Fenix have made a very good call on this one. Yes 200 lumens may not be noticably less than 250, but then who's to say 180 would be noticably less than 200 etc, where do you draw the line? 

I think that over a 3 hour runtime on Turbo mode is a very good bar to set, and then 110 lumens really is enough for most general situations, in which case no-one would care for a mid-point 200 lumen Turbo anyway. 

I am glad they havent included a 1 hour 350 lumen mode or something along those lines, but 3 hours is generally enough not to worry about using up the batteries anyway, and if you only use Turbo on the occasions you genuinely need it, e.g. spotting at a distance, then I think you may be surprised at the difference in useful light that 50 lumens makes, even at that high output..


----------



## NCT1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow this looks very interesting. I could see myself using this one for the car!


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 6, 2010)

tandem said:


> Re the LD40, there's a big gap between 110 and 248. +1 on having another "high" output level below max/turbo, above "high", that gives a substantial increase in runtime at that level over what is achievable on max output.



When the output starts getting this high, there should be more than four output levels. 5 would do the trick: 300, 150, 75, 37.5, 4

With the outputs that Fenix is using, you can run alkalines in turbo mode, runtime will be half, but it will work.

What kind of turbo it that?:devil: Turbo is supposed to be alkaline killing, heat dissipating [what is the limit of this design, maybe 3 watts? Is the current drive level of turbo, circa 1 amp, it?], angry blue creating madness.


----------



## samgab (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, can't wait to see a full selfbuilt review of the LD40! Love his work.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 6, 2010)

noisebeam said:


> Right now I use an LD20 on Turbo for my night cycling and change the batteries halfway so I get about 4hrs total. I know from experience that High on LD20 is not quite bright enough.



Keep in mind that the LD40 has a more focused beam. In terms of throw the high mode should be close to the LD20's turbo.


----------



## NCT1 (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you guys think of the ergos/design. Do you think it would be more comfortable to use then say the LD20. I suspect with a fatter handle and from the looks of it, It looks to be very comfortable to use.


----------



## headophile (Sep 6, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> :thumbsup: I would like some red and yellow fluorescent options!



i wouldn't mind getting one with a 'fenix orange' body


----------



## tandem (Sep 7, 2010)

Lawliet said:


> Keep in mind that the LD40 has a more focused beam. In terms of throw the high mode should be close to the LD20's turbo.



May well be. The Fonarik photos hint at that. If so, this might prove to be my go-to light for night biking, with a LD10 R4 as a backup - just grab the cells from the LD40 if need be. Wonder if the LD40 will sit properly in a TwoFish light block...


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 7, 2010)

headophile said:


> i wouldn't mind getting one with a 'fenix orange' body


That's the one I'm looking for too.


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 7, 2010)

The LD40 has me interested in Fenix again.


----------



## noisebeam (Sep 7, 2010)

Lawliet said:


> Keep in mind that the LD40 has a more focused beam. In terms of throw the high mode should be close to the LD20's turbo.


As it is now the LD20 is a bit too throwy, but usable. I want some spill for cycling. The older L2D had a bit more spill relative to the LD20 and even though the LD20 is theoretically very slightly brighter, it's smaller hotspot and less spill result in me preferring the L2D.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 7, 2010)

noisebeam,

Just wonder here: does really better throw result in less spill? :thinking:
And what do you mean with "less"? 

Regards, Patric


----------



## noisebeam (Sep 7, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> noisebeam,
> 
> Just wonder here: does really better throw result in less spill? :thinking:
> And what do you mean with "less"?
> ...


I don't know. I do know that the L2D has a better spill vs. LD20 and the LD20 has a tighter hotspot and better throw.

As I said before I may just get the LD40 as a solid versatile flashlight. Having use for the bike would be excellent, but today I am fine with the L2D and a spare set of batteries.


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 7, 2010)

I was under the impression that the LD20's spill was actually brighter than the L2D's as was it's hotspot. The difference was in the L2D beam and hotspot diameter both being wider, so the light was spread out over a slightly wider area..


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 7, 2010)

The reason I ask is because there are great throwers with as well narrow and wide beams, and I don't think the throwing ability has to do with spill brightness (for a given total output). But a narrower beam will make the spill brighter.
For a thrower I prefer a narrower beam size because a brighter spill will be better at the distance. 
Does L2D have narrower beam width and therefore brighter spill? OR: did you mean that L2D has wider beam and that's better for cycling?


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 7, 2010)

I meant that the L2D has a wider beam both overall and also concerning hotspot size, which is often considered better for a bar mounted bike light. 

The LD20 however, is driven harder on Turbo, but lower on the low/med/high modes, so there is a more noticable difference. Also it has a tighter hotspot and spill profile, so that both are brighter and so more suited to throw, perfect for a head mounted bike light.


----------



## noisebeam (Sep 7, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> I meant that the L2D has a wider beam both overall and also concerning hotspot size, which is often considered better for a bar mounted bike light.
> 
> The LD20 however, is driven harder on Turbo, but lower on the low/med/high modes, so there is a more noticable difference. Also it has a tighter hotspot and spill profile, so that both are brighter and so more suited to throw, perfect for a head mounted bike light.


Yeah, that describes it. I only bar mount and will never head mount so I prefer a wider beam. I actually returned an LD20 for an L2D because of this.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder how yellowish the "neutral" white will actually look. Like a regular 4300k car headlight bulb? That's a little lame.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 8, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> I wonder how yellowish the "neutral" white will actually look. Like a regular 4300k car headlight bulb? That's a little lame.



It'll most likely look exactly like the tint on the TK20 (their earlier neutral light). That tint is quite pleasant to view - it's a soft white hotspot that fades to very light yellow in the spill. It falls squarely in the middle of cool-white and incandescent and is almost identical to a Quark neutral. I find viewing objects illuminated with a TK20 much easier on the eyes than viewing the same object illuminated with a cool-white, plus the color rendition is a lot better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the LD40 will keep the same color temperature of the TK20.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 8, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> I wonder how yellowish the "neutral" white will actually look. Like a regular 4300k car headlight bulb? That's a little lame.



Firstly, I know of no one that calls a 4300K CCT HID bulb yellow.
Second, Fenix is moving from a neutral neutral-white, to a warm neutral-white.
it should ever so slightly yellow by day, and pretty good outdoors at night.

5A was the sweet spot.


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 8, 2010)

As a lover of AA cells I am keeping my eye very closely on the LD40.

Run times on max look great. 

There seriously needs to be more lights that run on 4 AA cells. 4 AA cells are a good number to use.. nice runtimes and not too heavy for carrying a backup set.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 8, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> As a lover of AA cells I am keeping my eye very closely on the LD40.
> 
> Run times on max look great.
> 
> There seriously needs to be more lights that run on 4 AA cells. 4 AA cells are a good number to use.. nice runtimes and not too heavy for carrying a backup set.


 
I agree completely! The LD40 looks ideal and a great compromise between the smaller & bigger Fenix lights. It's a shame the days and nights are getting cooler. I'd love to take the LD40 and try it for night snorkeling. It'd be a great replacement for the LD20 I lend to my friend for the same application.


----------



## offroad (Sep 9, 2010)

LD40 looks like an awesome practical torch, can't wait for a full review.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 11, 2010)

Got my LD25! Initial impressions are quite good in regards to build quality and functionality. The plastic grip has a nice texture to it for improved hold. The head turns with just the right amount of ease for mode changes; no extra lube required.

Because Fenix went with a smooth reflector, the hotspot has a slightly brighter ring around it, and then a softer corona beyond it before moving into the spill. Outside, where the light is intended for use, this is not noticeable unless you are aiming it against a flat surface or are looking for it. Personally, I wouldn't mind an OP reflector, but that's me. Doesn't seem too easy to get at the reflector or lens.

Tint is nice, not too warm, but a good neutral. IIRC the light pulls around 1.4A on high, so not too much over an hour's runtime per eneloop charge, maybe an 70-75 mins, I'd think.

The plastic grip is nice; I really like it alot more than I thought I would. From farther than a few inches away, the light looks all aluminum, which is also nice IMHO. I can see that holding it for awhile in chilly weather would definitely be an improvement vs all aluminum.


----------



## Abyssos (Sep 11, 2010)

LD40 looks good. Just not sure how practical in use the second dimmer button will work out. What happens if both buttons are accidentally depressed?


----------



## Sly Fox (Sep 11, 2010)

LD40 looks good to me. I like that it takes 4 AA batteries..
My charger handles 4 AA's at a time
My AA cases take 4 at a time..

What other 4 AA lights are out there?


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 11, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Got my LD25! Initial impressions are quite good in regards to build quality and functionality. The plastic grip has a nice texture to it for improved hold. The head turns with just the right amount of ease for mode changes; no extra lube required.
> 
> Because Fenix went with a smooth reflector, the hotspot has a slightly brighter ring around it, and then a softer corona beyond it before moving into the spill. Outside, where the light is intended for use, this is not noticeable unless you are aiming it against a flat surface or are looking for it. Personally, I wouldn't mind an OP reflector, but that's me. Doesn't seem too easy to get at the reflector or lens.
> 
> ...


Care to share what modes the damn thing actually has?

Everyone mentions three modes (high 180, low 45 and SOS) most of the time but Fenix has mentioned 6 output modes on more than one occasion. 4sevens lists a camping mode but doesn't seem bothered to explain what it is either :duh2:. I'd really like a rundown on how the modes are accessed and what they are if you don't mind.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 11, 2010)

Abyssos said:


> LD40 looks good. Just not sure how practical in use the second dimmer button will work out. What happens if both buttons are accidentally depressed?



Think of a normal reverse clicky, but with a second button to turn the flashlight on/off. I don't see a reason why it shouldn't wotk fine.

Pressing both buttons shouldn't be a problem. The light goes off once you release the power button, but apart from that you either change the output level or switch to disco mode, depending on your timing.


----------



## samgab (Sep 11, 2010)

Colorblinded said:


> I'd really like a rundown on how the modes are accessed and what they are if you don't mind.



I assumed it would function in much the same way as the TK12's 6 modes, A and B, standard, with 2 x hidden A and B type modes. One of the TK12's modes is called "camping" too. A being very dim for long life, and B being a medium brightness. Then in rescue mode there is A Strobe and B SOS.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 11, 2010)

Colorblinded said:


> I'd really like a rundown on how the modes are accessed and what they are if you don't mind.


 
As far as I understand it's similar to TK12. General mode with 180 and 45 lumens, camping mode with I guess high 100-120 lumens and low 15-25 lumens and in rescue mode I think it will be SOS and beacon.
Mode change by fast turn hi-low-hi or something like that.

I'm waiting for mine, hope I'll get it on monday.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. Fenix hadn't explicitly stated what the modes were and I've never used the TK12 but I'm very interested in the light. I had read up on lights like the TK12 and figured it might be like that but I was hoping Fenix would see fit to share more details with us at some point!

It was just too hard to tell for me what was going on with it 100% and I wanted to know before I ordered one.

Interestingly it doesn't seem like too many people actually are carrying/shipping the LD25 yet. Where'd you guys buy from?


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 12, 2010)

I ordered mine from thephotonshop.co.uk. Have not got it yet but hope it will be here soon. The LD25 has been in stock since a week.
I have only had good experience buying from that guy, great service and very quick response to mail. This time I didn't choose any shipping upgrade and that may be the reason for the slow shipping.

I guess that's not the place to buy if you are in the USA though.

On 4Sevens website it said that there were productions delays.
Do you think that is just delays or could it be any kind of problems that they are trying to fix or some other change in the construction?

I agree that Fenix has given uncomplete info about levels and runtime. I hope there will be a manual that shows all levels and runtimes. 

Phaserburn, are all the numbers in the manual?


----------



## Nice-Light (Sep 12, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> I ordered mine from thephotonshop.co.uk. Have not got it yet but hope it will be here soon. The LD25 has been in stock since a week.
> I have only had good experience buying from that guy, great service and very quick response to mail. This time I didn't choose any shipping upgrade and that may be the reason for the slow shipping.
> 
> I guess that's not the place to buy if you are in the USA though.
> ...


 
LD25 operation/modes
Taken from Canadian Distributor notosora.com


Cree XP-G Neutral White LED (R4) with a lifespan of 50,000 hours 
Uses two 1.5V AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) batteries 
164mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter) 
75.5-gram weight (excluding batteries) 
Digitally regulated output – maintains constant brightness 
Patented physical structure avoid circuit damaging from reverse connection of battery 
Anti-slip and anti-freezing plastic grip can be used under adverse weather conditions 
Tactical push-button tail cap switch 
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum 
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
Toughened ultra-clear double glass lens with anti-reflective coating 

*Operation Instruction*





Flashlight on/off: 

Depress the pushbutton switch halfway to momentarily activate the light. Depress the push button completely to turn on the flashlight; the light will stay on until the push button is depressed to turn off.
Output Selecting:

Screw the flashlight head to tighten it for output B, unscrew the flashlight head half a turn from its stop for output ANotice: The above-mentioned parameters (tested by 2500mAh Ni-MH battery in Lab) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.
Hidden Mode: besides the default outdoor mode, LD25 offers two extra modes to meet the different lighting demands.
Mode Switching

Selecting the output from A->B->A->B (loosen – tighten – loosen -tighten the head, the Interval between each twisting operation should be less than 0.5 second) to switch to the next mode. Mode sequence: Outdoor mode – Camping mode – Rescue signalling mode – Circle. LD25 owns output automatic memory function, the flashlight memories the mode when switched off.
Brightness and Runtime under Hidden Mode:

Camping mode: Output A, 3 lumens, 74 hours; Output B: 85 lumens, 6 hours 15 minutes
Rescuing mode: Output A, SOS flashing (45 lumens), 15 Hours; Output B: 85 lumens, 6 hours 15 minutes
Notice: The above-mentioned parameters (tested by 2500mAh Ni-MH battery in Lab) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 12, 2010)

Ahh nice, sold on this thing then!


----------



## bhds (Sep 12, 2010)

red02 said:


> 50lm difference at that level will be imperceptible, unlike another hour of runtime.
> 
> I've been hammering this point for ages. Its much better to take a small hit in brightness (which my eyes will adjust to anyway) than to sacrifice efficiency for a few extra lumens. For a general purpose light there is nothing you can do with 250lm that you can't do with 200. But being able to do whatever you want longer makes a huge difference.



Couldnt agree more:thumbsup:


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 12, 2010)

Ordered one from FenixOutfitters already. My first purchase from those guys but they claim they have it in stock.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 13, 2010)

My LD25 arrived today! 

It's nice. The handle is not like the TK20, it's harder. It's more like my Streamlight Polytac LED but a little softer, I can make impressions with my fingernails.
It has a good feeling and good grip.

The different levels has already been mentioned by Nice-Light and seems correct. What I don't get is why they put 85 lumens non blinking in the rescuemode when it's also in the camping mode. Why not put a beacon there instead. It doesn't matter for me, I don't think I will ever use the blinking modes, but it would make more sense to me with beacon.
The SOS is 45 lumens. If you are in a situation where you need to send a SOS-signal, don't you want it as bright as possible? Or is it to get better runtime maybe.

EDIT: I just checked the manual, it differs from what Nice-Light found on the web:
Camping mode: A 3 lumens for 74 h, B 85 lumens for 6 h 15 min. So less runtime on low but more on high, strange.

The tint is a little bit cooler than my other neutral lights but compared to a cool white light it is still definitly a neutral white. It is a little bit towards the green in the lowest setting but overall I like it.

The beam: It has a bigger hotspot than the TK20. The center of the hotspot is a little bit darker than the outer bit of the hotspot when I look on a white wall but I doubt that it will be noticiable in real use / outdoors.
The TK20 will throw longer I guess.

When I got my TK20 I really liked it (and still do) but thought that if it was lighter and had a smaller head it would be easier to put in the pocket and that is just what the LD25 is - great.

I wasn't either that entusiastik about the very tight spot of the TK20 and there is maybe the LD25 better also for most tasks.

But I must say that last month I was in the woods for a week and most nights it was a bit of a mist, pretty much one night. Then the TK20 was the far best light I had. My P20C2 that is brighter just illuminated the mist and blinded me while the TK20 penetrated much better and gave better throw.


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 13, 2010)

***now i think i must buy a fenix light after these two come thru.. see the reviews and then buy one or two..**



and sometimes i do feel that someone is listening to my wacky ideas..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225761

see.. i even named it way back then.. "ld40"

and asked once again for plastic body highpower led with AA (like in many threads after that too) 

and anglelights i asked for.. fenix gave those. and zebralight improved theirs.

sideclikys.. zebralight and itp gave those. 

the dual AA side by side light is/was about to come from zebralight. 

neutral tints are also my favorite feature and they have listened me in fenix on this one atleast.

and more proof that someone is listening to me from elsewhere:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/archive/index.php/t-197812-p-12.html

NonSenCe
03-12-2010, 10:34 PM
the new AA powered light: sounds cool. 
*snip snip*
"while im brainstorming: i would like to see a some kind of dual button in the tailcap. two "rings" of button. inner or outer "ring" would be sunken deeper. press half way you would get a momentary and a normal on/off operation. press harder to activate the second ring that is deeper so it would click and you would jump into the other mode (normally by twisting the head) no more need for two hand operation to switch high or medium modes."
*snip* (ok it only mentions dual button.. and then elaborates them more beeing in single stack.. i know i mentioned double separate button system in some other thread too.) 

im telling you.. they are spying on me. now where is my tinfoil hat..

there is still few of my ideas floating around without a flashlight having them.. like the UI in "my ideal edc flashlight" thread. ring selectors are step in right way and so is the fenix tk12 ui. the usb programmability/customization is still in the hopes also. (the usb charging jack already exists in ipt r01)


----------



## Nice-Light (Sep 13, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> My LD25 arrived today!
> 
> It's nice. The handle is not like the TK20, it's harder. It's more like my Streamlight Polytac LED but a little softer, I can make impressions with my fingernails.
> It has a good feeling and good grip.
> ...


 

You are correct, it seems the information I posted were pre-production numbers. Information has been corrected in the original post
Thanks


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 15, 2010)

My LD25 arrived today. Definitely a nice feeling light with a good size. It fills the hand well and the grip is nice. 

It does have a donut in the hotspot but it also has some sort of shape visible in the dimmer center of the hotspot. I'm not really sure what it is but it's certainly more distracting than the ring shape of the hotspot is.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 15, 2010)

Colorblinded said:


> It does have a donut in the hotspot but it also has some sort of shape visible in the dimmer center of the hotspot.


 
I see the same thing. It's like in the darker center is a little bit brighter spot that is oval or halfmoonshaped and it is not exactly in the center. If I rotate the light and look at the hotspot it's more visiable.

A little hard to explain in words. I tried to take a photo but I couldn't see it there.

Well, I still think it doesn't matter in real use outdoors other than that the throw is a little bit less than it maybe could have been.

When I first saw this light it was called TK21 and that's why I compare it to the TK20. The clicky button is more protruding on the LD25 which makes it easier to click. I also noticed that there is 2 o-rings in the tail


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually looked at the emitter while the light was on using a high density filter and there's a dim line on the LED that should not be there. Obviously the XP-Gs (of which I have plenty) like other LEDs have a regular and predictable pattern but this was some different sort of defect in the LED itself.

As much as I don't want to deal with the hassle, I'm planning to exchange the light to see if the problem is gone. Since it seems like it's probably an issue with the LED itself it should hopefully not be there in another sample. I've never seen an XP-G look like that in any other light.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 15, 2010)

The emitter on my light looks nice and clean.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 15, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> The emitter on my light looks nice and clean.


That's good. I figure mine is just a fluke, the light itself is great but the wonky emitter isn't. Really like the overall shape and feel of the LD25 in my hand so I'm looking forward to a replacement with a normal emitter.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 19, 2010)

Yesterday I put my LD25 on my bike and must say it worked very well. I also took it off and used it handheld.
The (very discrete) donut hole is not visible when you shine it around or ride the bike.
I really like it!


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 19, 2010)

GunnarGG, what mode did you use?


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't wait for impressions of the LD40, hopefully by late next week they will start trickling in! :twothumbs


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2010)

Normally, I'm not a huge fan of writeright diffusing film, but in the LD25's case, it makes the beam flawless while keeping it's integrity in shape very well. A touch floodier of course, but any beam inconsistencies due to the SMO disappear, and it's spill strength isn't compromised to any degree. The film does make the hard edge of the spill soften to less of an absolute boundary.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 20, 2010)

Michael, it was in low in general mode most of the time but of course I turned up to high a couple of times.

Phaserburn, good idea, I havn't even thought about it even though I have something similar on my TK20!
Does the donuthole go away?
I will try it but it is for "cosmetic" reasons only because in real use it doesn't matter at all for me. Well, it gives some scratch protection also.

And about that LD40, it looks really cool in my eyes, but I don't need it (I keep telling myself...).


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 20, 2010)

4 more days until my LD40 ships :thumbsup:

Then 2 weeks until it shows up. :thumbsdow

Since the money's already been spent I'm debating whether to even read the reviews before it arrives - knowing my luck everyone will hate it and then *I'LL* hate it before it even gets here. Best just to decide these things for yourself I guess.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> Phaserburn, good idea, I havn't even thought about it even though I have something similar on my TK20!
> Does the donuthole go away?



On my LD25, yes, it does. The beam is now great!


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 20, 2010)

I put some diffusing film on my LD25 also.
It got a better beam now and the thing I wrote about in post #93 in this thread is now gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 20, 2010)

I may have to get some of this stuff too.


----------



## noisebeam (Sep 21, 2010)

What are the reasons to prefer the LD25 over the LD20?

It is simpler and a $10 bucks less, perhaps more durable, but what else?


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 21, 2010)

noisebeam said:


> What are the reasons to prefer the LD25 over the LD20?
> 
> It is simpler and a $10 bucks less, perhaps more durable, but what else?


 
For me it's the neutral white tint that is most important.
I'm sure the LD20 and many other lights/brands are great but I'm not that found of the cool white lights.
The LD25 seems rugged and durable and has the plastic grip that is nice to hold also


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone who has the LD25, have you also got the LD20 R4 or LD10? Given that they are of the LDx series, will they interchange with the tubes? Not that the LD15 will interchange with the other LD tubes.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't have the LD20 so I can't try it but in this thread there is a picture of a TK12, E21 and LD20:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/291103

The E21 looks almost identical to the LD25 except for the polymer grip and I wonder if the head is exchangeable between those.

The LD20 looks a little bit thinner to me.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 24, 2010)

4sevens now shows 10/06 as the shipping date for the LD40.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 25, 2010)

When anyone recieves an LD40, why don't you post some pics or compare it with a TK20 beam profile or LD25?

This will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 25, 2010)

firelord777 said:


> When anyone recieves an LD40, why don't you post some pics or compare it with a TK20 beam profile or LD25?
> 
> This will be greatly appreciated.



Hello there. You should take a look at Fonarik's testing site. They have three different indoor/outdoor distance "scenes" in which you can compare the models that you have mentioned. :thumbsup:

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php


----------



## thedeske (Sep 25, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Hello there. You should take a look at Fonarik's testing site. They have three different indoor/outdoor distance "scenes" in which you can compare the models that you have mentioned. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php



Thanks!

I've been looking for an A/B of the LD10s and there it is.

The LD40 looked interesting at first, but the size vs performance is in an odd spot for me. Probably a nice light though.


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 25, 2010)

The LD40 looks so nice, but I just can't justify that price for a plastic light.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Hello there. You should take a look at Fonarik's testing site. They have three different indoor/outdoor distance "scenes" in which you can compare the models that you have mentioned. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php


 
Interrestingly the E21 seems to throw slightly better than the LD25 although the latter should be brighter and AFAIK both share the same reflector.

When changing between the beamshots of E21 and LD25 in that bunker or whatever it is then it looks like the LD25 almost has a dark hole in the center of the beam. 

I was thinking about getting an LD25 but when I look at the beamshots then probably the E21 is the better deal. :thinking:

Lucciola


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> Interrestingly the E21 seems to throw slightly better than the LD25 although the latter should be brighter and AFAIK both share the same reflector.
> 
> When changing between the beamshots of E21 and LD25 in that bunker or whatever it is then it looks like the LD25 almost has a dark hole in the center of the beam.
> 
> ...




The E21 uses an XP-E so the higher surface brightness will mean that it throws better with exactly the same reflector. The XP-G in the LD25 has been noted to leave a slight donut hole in the hotspot as well..


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> The LD40 looks so nice, but I just can't justify that price for a plastic light.


Why not? "Plastic" covers an enormous variety of materials. Look at the Peli boxes: Plastic but extremely sturdy. Or the lamps from Underwater Kinetics which are also quite reliable. And definitely a high-quality plastic doesn't mean to be cheap.

Synthetic materials can be extremely durable and it is easier to make innovative shapes from them. The battery layout of the LD40 would be difficult to produce in alluminium. Possible, yes certainly. But financially feasible? I'm not sure. :thinking:

I am not the biggest Fenix fan, certainly not. But they have my respect for their excellent circuits and for thinking outside the box. The TK45 was their first example of a truly fresh design, now comes the LD40.

And the plastic handle of the LD40 has IMHO one advantage: Instead of building some flimsy battery container in an alluminium tube they designed the whole handle to be the battery container.

I am just amazed that they didn't add more pizzazzzz to their description like "aircraft grade synthetic handle"  Modern passenger planes use a lot of plastics and composite materials all over the aircraft, so they wouldn't even be lying. 

Greetings from Germany (today rainy, cold and ugly :sick2

Lucciola


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 25, 2010)

all good points.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Lucciola,

If it is well made plastic it is a fantastic material.
Look at the Streamlight Polytac LED and Surefire G2L that can take a lot of beating.
And all those knives with FRN handles that can take a lot of scratching and dropping without harm.


----------



## Kappy (Sep 25, 2010)

So when is it available?


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 25, 2010)

That plastic is in no way "cheap". Judging from the looks, it is probably a superior form of ABS plastic, used to manufacture many types of airsoft guns.

At least the head is made from metal, which is needed for heat dissapation. Perhaps all it needs is a strike bezel, it increases appearance and should sell better. 
The plastic body also makes it considerably lighter, while compromising little or no strength and durability. I would love to buy that light. It is simply the perfect 4X aa flashlight ever, i love NW, no matter what others say, and my TK20 justifies that.


----------



## chenko (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with all that Lucciola said about not bashing plastics (provided they are high quality polymers and not cheap stuff, which is yet to be verified in this case), except that the LD40's body is not meant to be a battery carrier: it has an internal battery carrier.
That said, I find the LD40 a very interesting light, and I'm enthusiast that more manufacturers are developing the very convenient 4xAA form factor! But... that battery carrier doesn't really look much sturdy to me, and that put me off a bit to be honest. We'll wait and see.


----------



## offroad (Oct 5, 2010)

chenko said:


> that battery carrier doesn't really look much sturdy to me, and that put me off a bit to be honest. We'll wait and see.



I hope the reviews on the LD40 and its battery carrier are good, this light really interests me.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 5, 2010)

more than 2 months after first post in this thread, I finally got my own LD40 and LD25... 
here are some photos to share...

first up, the LD40...
















if you compare this tail-end with the pre-production unit, you may notice there is a slight different, you can't see the 3 screws... instead, it's covered by a piece of plastic(?) pad... it was also reported that the production unit has a better waterproof design as the pre-production unit has water leaked inside after being submerged in water for 36-hours.




















can't comment much about this battery carrier... yes, it feels weak, but since it sit inside the handle, guess this is not an issue. My only annoyance with the battery carrier is it takes some effort (especially if you have very short finger-nail) to remove the batteries.





Comparing the body grip pattern design with Dolphin Micro. It does look good, doesn't it... but it's really an ineffective design as it doesn't gives good grip, infact, it's a little slippery due to the plastic... :shrug:





it's hard to capture with my camera... so I put some pointers in the beam shot. well... I can live with donut hole (like the LD25), but the black-hole is a little distracting... even when using outdoor. Due to the dim center, it gives a false vision that something is moving when I'm moving the flashlight beam around... 

The tint is good neutral white... :thumbsup:

Next, the LD25...




















the rubber grip is made harder than those in TK20, and the design is not as grippy... in fact... it's as slippery as the LD40... :thumbsdow




















double o-ring design at the tail... oo:

no beam shot for LD25... yes, it has donut hole, but it won't affect your outdoor usage. tint is nice neutral tint with slight hint of yellowish-green.

A major annoyance with the LD25 is when using fresh primary batteries (> 1.5V each), the 3 lumens (in camping mode) won't engage... instead, it's as bright as the 45 lumens mode. You can only get the 3 lumens low mode when you have run down the batteries (I did this by running the light in Max mode for 3 minutes)... same annoyance as the LD20 driver...


----------



## palembee (Oct 6, 2010)

was concerned about the plastic, but you guys convinced me it must be okay, then the black hole in the beamshot!
what to do?
this really does seem like an ideal light, though. love the 4xAA format, and this one has me drooling.
thanks for the pix to rookiedaddy


----------



## tandem (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it at all possible that too much emphasis is being placed on the doughnut effect? A great many beamshots of lights with XPG emitters exhibit a similar effect -- just reviewing selfbuilt's archive of XPG equipped lights and I can see a number of the common go-to names show the effect. I don't find the Fenix beam any more troublesome than others, but they seem to be getting more grief -- perhaps this is due to their recent apparent standardization on smooth reflectors. I'm more interested in the output and runtime characteristics because I know in real use I won't be moaning about the beam quality in the field.

Just the other day I was at a fire scene interviewing the resident when one of the fire inspectors asked to borrow my LD10. He'd forgotten his light at home. I didn't hear any complaints about doughnut holes but did get a "wow, that's so bright for a small one" out of him.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

my "Tiger Stripe" Fenix LD40... :laughing:


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow that LD40 is thick, would it even fit into the standard fenix bike holder?


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 8, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> my "Tiger Stripe" Fenix LD40... :laughing:



I really like it !!!

The first 'modded' LD40.....WOOT !!!

Care to share your technique?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

@Chicago X, I'm using reflective tape, cut to shape  
some say it looks like "shredded carrot"... :laughing:


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 9, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> some say it looks like "shredded carrot"... :laughing:


 
Well, it can't be shredded carrot because I saw he has been around after your post... :laughing:

It looks cool. Does it improve grip also?


About bikemount: It doesn't fit the Fenix bikemount. Maybe if it's possible to change the screws to longer it might work.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 10, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> It looks cool. Does it improve grip also?


only ever so slightly using bare-hands as it gives a different texture... :shrug:


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm definately going to wait for the non-neutral white version of the LD40. It will output more lumens and not have the annoying yellowish tint. I really like the "white" tint of the TK40 and TK45 (a little "whiter" than the TK40).


----------



## daf3m (Oct 10, 2010)

I 'd love to see more of the LD25..!


----------



## vali (Oct 10, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> I'm definately going to wait for the non-neutral white version of the LD40. It will output more lumens and not have the annoying yellowish tint. I really like the "white" tint of the TK40 and TK45 (a little "whiter" than the TK40).



How much they waited to sell a TK20 in cool white?


----------



## Hevy Lite (Oct 10, 2010)

Those looking for more grip on the LDxx lights consider small strips of skateboard tape either on the high spots or in the grooves. There are also a number of various grip solutions for other sports equipment such as hockey stick tape, tennis racket tape, motocross grip tape sheets, various handgun and shotgun grip products, spray on bed liner, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone with an LD40 and a LD20 ... can you do some beam shot comparisons between the two? Supposedly the new Fenix light output numbers are OTF, so that 248 lumens of the LD40 would have been labeled as what? 320 lumens at the emmiter? The older LD20r4 I have is rated at 205 lumens, but I believe it's at the emitter, before Fenix changed their rating system.

How much brighter does the LD40 look? Barely brighter than the LD20, or noticable brighter?


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Oct 11, 2010)

Just received an LD25 in the mail (thanks for the quick shipping, Lighthound). I'm extremely skeptical that Camping Mode, position A is only 3 lumens. The manual says it is 3 lumens, but it seems as bright as a multi-mode mini-mag on high, to me, at first look. Anyone else skeptical about the so-called "3 lumen" setting? I have to go to work now, but I'll try to get some beam shots soon. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see it at night. This is my first Fenix, and it seems very solid. Emitter is extremely well-centered. Finish is flawless.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 11, 2010)

I compared my LD25 to Zebralight SC30w low (3.2 lumens) and Mini AA low (2.7 lumens) and they look about the same all 3 of them.
Somebody mentioned that low on E21 or LD25 was too bright with lithium primaries and also with totally fresh alkaline. After a few minutes on high with alkalines it worked as normal but I guess lithium will keep to high voltage.
What batteries did you use?


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, yeah. Unusually, I am temporarily using alkalines, because all of my Eneloops are at the other house right now. Maybe the fresh alkalines are making the 3 lumen setting unusually bright? I'll check it with Eneloops later this week.


----------



## whitetc06 (Oct 11, 2010)

liketotallyrandom said:


> I'll try to get some beam shots soon. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see it at night.




Have you had a chance to try it out yet? How does the beam and overall light look outside, is the plastic grip durable? Still cant decide if i want one...:tired:


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been looking to get a new light and kinda interested in the LD25 but not sure if it is all that better than my TK20. Maybe I will get a LD10 R4 to update the Olight T15 for 1XAA? If not for the economy I would do the CFP thing and just get both.


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Oct 12, 2010)

whitetc06 said:


> Have you had a chance to try it out yet? How does the beam and overall light look outside, is the plastic grip durable? Still cant decide if i want one...:tired:



I tried it out while walking the dog tonight. I found some NiMH AA's, and that took care of the overly bright 3 lumen issue (so the alkies must have confused the driver earlier). With the NiMH's, it seemed much closer to 3 lumens. The LD25 has a very nice beam, especially considering it has a smooth reflector. The hot spot is pretty solid, with just a barely perceivable tiny little dim area in the very center. It's barely visible, even on a white wall at close range. The hot spot fades nicely into the spill. The spill is nice and wide. I would agree that the tint is cooler than, say, a 5A XR-E. It's still definitely neutral, and it is definitely warmer than the 2B XP-G R4 in the Romisen RC-N3 II which I used for comparison purposes. Speaking of which, the Romisen threw approximately as far as the LD25 on high (180 lumens). The Romisen on medium threw about as far as the LD25 set to 85 lumens. This is in a large park with just a bit of ambient light from surrounding street lights (the park itself had no lights). The LD25 clearly has much more efficient regulation than the Romisen. I'll try to get pictures, but it may be a few days. Oh, the grip seems pretty durable. The density is such that it can just barely be described as pliable... just barely, which is probably ideal. definitely more "plastic" than "rubber". I would say it is similar to such material used on quality tools.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 12, 2010)

took a few beam shots of LD25 and LD40...

first, the 80 lumens of Fenix LD25






next, the Fenix LD25 3 lumens when the cells are fresh





follow by the Fenix LD25 3 lumens when the cells' Voltage has rundown a bit





as you can see... the 3 lumens is really brighter when cells are fresh. The same happens to Fenix LD20 as it losses the low mode when cells are fresh. 

next a couple of comparison beam shots of Fenix LD25 vs LD20 vs LD40...

at Exp 1/100





at Exp 1/500





at Exp 1/1000


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 12, 2010)

wow, the stepdown exposure shots really show a tight hotspot on the LD40. looks like XP-G's can throw give the right sort of reflector. Kudos to fenix with the reflector. Shame about the rest of the specs.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 18, 2010)

Received my LD40 today. Took some time to clean and grease the threads while I waited for nightfall, then took it out for a long walk. I'll say this: it's the right light for someone, but that someone isn't me. I think I was secretly hoping for a legitimate successor to my beloved TK20, and while this light comes close in some regards, it's just not quite there. I've listed it on the Marketplace in case someone else wants to try it out for cheaper than I bought it for. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=239404 (sold to tre)

This thread already has lots of close-up pictures (hit my link above for more) but what's really lacking are a couple good outdoor beamshots. I think I can help with this. 

Exposure times, aperture settings and white balance are all locked.

Fenix TK20





Fenix LD40





As you can see, it's brighter than the TK20 by a good margin. Fenix has obviously changed their definition of neutral because, while still a far cry from cool-white, it definitely leans towards cooler. Throws farther than my TK20 and penetrates dense forest better than it too, but I don't find it renders colors *quite* as nicely. I do really enjoy the 2nd mode switching button though - it keeps SOS/strobe/disco hidden away and ensures the power button does just that.

I think I'm going to wait and see how Fenix follows up on this light. It broke a LOT of new ground with it's dual-button setup and 4xAA form factor. With a little polishing I think they're going to have a winner on their hands.


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 19, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Received my LD40 today. Took some time to clean and grease the threads while I waited for nightfall, then took it out for a long walk. I'll say this: it's the right light for someone, but that someone isn't me. I think I was secretly hoping for a legitimate successor to my beloved TK20, and while this light comes close in some regards, it's just not quite there. I've listed it on the Marketplace in case someone else wants to try it out for cheaper than I bought it for. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=239404
> 
> This thread already has lots of close-up pictures (hit my link above for more) but what's really lacking are a couple good outdoor beamshots. I think I can help with this.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for those beam shots! The LD40 does look like a great light. I have been contemplating buying one. I guess my only "gripes" are that I would still prefer a non-neutral white light (and it seems cool white lights have higher lumens numbers than the neutral-whites) and it would be awesome if they made something like the LD40, but with a very good flood, or wall of light, beam instead of the impressive throw the LD40 seems to have.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 19, 2010)

Calipsoii: Great beamshots!
The way they look correlates well with how I see the lights. I do however like the tint of both the TK20 and the LD40.
The LD40 has some kind of pure white tint that is very easy to get used to. I also like the LD25 but that has a little more green in the tint, but not so much that it is noticible in ordinary use.

Maybe the LD40 could be liked by those who otherwise like cool white and think the TK20 is yellow?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 19, 2010)

LD25 is still on my short list. Has anyone heard a hum/buzz/whatever on any mode with their LD25?


----------



## whitetc06 (Oct 20, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> LD25 is still on my short list. Has anyone heard a hum/buzz/whatever on any mode with their LD25?



I've noticed a high pitch sound on high (180) lumens but its not that bad.. It comes and goes when it wants.:duh2:


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 20, 2010)

whitetc06 said:


> I've noticed a high pitch sound on high (180) lumens but its not that bad.. It comes and goes when it wants.:duh2:


 
My LD20 does the same thing. It must have something to do with either the electronics or the LED being driven itself.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 20, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> My LD20 does the same thing. It must have something to do with either the electronics or the LED being driven itself.


 
My L2D-Q5 doesn't but the TK20 will on high, this is the only real downside to the light. I guess the same hit or miss stuff is still in play. I wouldn't use the 180 on the LD25 all that often if I got one. Limited funds and so many gear wants.....


----------



## daizi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

I just just bought a ld40 and i have a question.
In the beam of mine where the donut hole is, there is a v or y shape shallow running across it. So I'm just wondering did i received a bad one or are they all like this?


Thanks


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 15, 2011)

daizi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just just bought a ld40 and i have a question.
> In the beam of mine where the donut hole is, there is a v or y shape shallow running across it. So I'm just wondering did i received a bad one or are they all like this?
> ...



Tested mine and it also have the y or v but negligible, only saw that after I read your post. In actual usage all i can see is the bright hotspot.


----------



## daizi (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Iran2381, I guess it's normal then.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 15, 2011)

There's some sort of 'structure' in the center of the hotspot from my LD25 as well.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if Fenix will ever make a Fenix LD41?


----------



## bbb74 (Jul 24, 2011)

firelord777 said:


> Does anyone know if Fenix will ever make a Fenix LD41?


 
I had been wondering the same thing, and emailed Fenix about it. They said

"I don't hear this kind of plan, but I can forward your idea to the R&D department for their reference. "

But I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with something.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 24, 2011)

bbb74 said:


> I had been wondering the same thing, and emailed Fenix about it. They said
> 
> "I don't hear this kind of plan, but I can forward your idea to the R&D department for their reference. "
> 
> But I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with something.



Probably a neutral XM-L LD40


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 24, 2011)

Given that Jetbeam (Bugout Gear) has said a neutral PA40 will be available in a week or so, I wouldn't be surprised to see an "LD41" in neutral, considering that both lights look like they're made in the same factory.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty sad that the JetBeam name is being put on a blatant copy of a Fenix light with just a different emitter. Between this and the issues with the TCR2, Jetbeam has been moved on to the no-buy-list until they get their **** together.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 26, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> Pretty sad that the JetBeam name is being put on a blatant copy of a Fenix light with just a different emitter. Between this and the issues with the TCR2, Jetbeam has been moved on to the no-buy-list until they get their **** together.


 
Yes, they surely look very identical. But this new JetBeam for me seems to be very close to the perfect 4AA light. I didn't get LD40 because of the plastic handle, but the carbon handle of the Jetbeam I heard has better grip. Also the brightness is much higher. I will wait a while and read more about it before my decision. I hope for a warm white option...

Regards, Patric


----------



## NiteRunR (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the great review. This might be my solution for >100 lumens that go all night. Do you know if the LD40 has a lock out mechanism to prevent accidental turn on in my bag? For instance on many Fenix lights, unscrewing the tailcap a quarter turn will disable the light. Perhaps it interferes with the mode memory?

Thanks.


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 23, 2011)

You can unscrew the head but it takes a little more than 1,5 turns and then it is quite loose and the o-ring does not work any more, it's not a good solution.
On the other hand the clicky switch is rather stiff and recessed so it's unlikely to switch on by mistake, even in a bag.
I wouldn't be conserned about it.
But if it is for long term storage / transport take out the batteries or put a piece of paper or plastic between to of the cells to break the contact.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 26, 2012)

LD25 question:

Is the claimed 3 lumens low in camping mode really only 3 lumens OTF? Because it seems rather bright for 3 lumens, but hey, if I can get 70 plus hours of runtime in this mode that I can navigate a dark yard by on 2xAA I'm going to be wearing a dopey grin all week.


----------

